# FireHOL: port redirection

## acarstoiu

Hello,

I can't seem to have gotten what exactly is needed to have simple local port redirection work...

Here is a configuration meant to forward any incoming request on eth0, port 80 to port 8080:

```
redirect to 8080 inface eth0 proto tcp dport 80

interface eth0 others

        policy drop

        server ssh      accept

        server ident    reject with tcp-reset

        server icmp     accept

        server custom tomcat tcp/8080 default   accept

        server http     accept #this line should be unneeded

        client all      accept
```

But accessing an URL like  http://<my_eth0_IP>/<some_path> produces a "server connection refused" result, which indicates that the firewall allowed the packets to reach my machine, but there is no server listening (and trust me, there is, I can access it via localhost:8080).

Does anyone have actual experience with this trivial thing?

Thank you.

----------

## Hu

Please show the netfilter rules, rather than the configuration file that was used to generate them.

----------

